# Severe nodule pain



## sleepyhead (Sep 13, 2009)

I've had untreated Hashi's for about 3 years. A doctor recently found 2 nodules. I had a biopsy on one nodule and watched the ultrasound video while the biopsy was performed. Each time the needle touched the nodule, I realized THAT was the exact spot that has been so painful for years. I always thought it was a pinched nerve. And from what I understand, the more blood that flows through the nodule, the more it hurts? So that would explain why it hurts SO bad when I exercise that I have to stop. 
The biopsy was benign. And I think that blood flow through the nodule is a good thing because it means it's less likely to be cancer. But is there anything I can do for the pain? It's so deep that massage can't help and acupuncture has helped once, but that's out of 10 times or so. 
Also, if I get T3/T4 coupound treatment, will that inhibit the growth of the nodules?

I am only 32, but I fit the menopause profile to a 'T'. I know autoimmune diseases play a part in early menopause, but at 32? Is that possible?
What treatment has worked best for your hashi's symptoms? Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sleepyhead said:


> I've had untreated Hashi's for about 3 years. A doctor recently found 2 nodules. I had a biopsy on one nodule and watched the ultrasound video while the biopsy was performed. Each time the needle touched the nodule, I realized THAT was the exact spot that has been so painful for years. I always thought it was a pinched nerve. And from what I understand, the more blood that flows through the nodule, the more it hurts? So that would explain why it hurts SO bad when I exercise that I have to stop.
> The biopsy was benign. And I think that blood flow through the nodule is a good thing because it means it's less likely to be cancer. But is there anything I can do for the pain? It's so deep that massage can't help and acupuncture has helped once, but that's out of 10 times or so.
> Also, if I get T3/T4 coupound treatment, will that inhibit the growth of the nodules?
> 
> ...


Hi, Sleepyhead and welcome.

The only thing I could find on pain re thyroid nodules is this:

Course and Symptoms of Nodules
Thyroid adenomas grow slowly and may remain dormant for years. This is presumably related to the fact that adult thyroid cells normally divide once in eight years. (5) Pregnancy tends to make nodules increase in size, and to cause development of new nodules (NR7). An adenoma may first come to attention because the patient accidentally finds a lump in the neck or because a physician discovers it upon routine examination. Rarely, symptoms such as dysphagia, dysphonia, or stridor may develop, but it is unusual for these tumors to attain sufficient size to cause significant symptoms in the neck. Typically, they are entirely asymptomatic. Occasionally there is bleeding into the tumor, causing a sudden increase in size and local pain and tenderness. After bleeding into an adenoma, transient symptoms of thyrotoxicosis may appear with elevated serum T4 levels, and suppression of thyroidal RAIU. Spontaneous regression of adenomas can occur.

Thyroid Manager is a very credible source .......

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter18/18-noduletxt.htm

Scroll down to course and symptoms of nodules.

It does sound like you have a very vascular nodule and perhaps it would be wise to seek a second opinion?

T4/T3 suppressive treatment is very controversial. In some, it not only inhibits further enlargement but seems to also diminish the size. I think this is something worth trying though as you may luck out.

Here is some info........

http://jcem.endojournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/83/11/3881

Still, I would encourage you to seek a second opinion.

I presume you have had antibodies' tests and that you are currently on thyroxine replacement? Are you having any trouble swallowing?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cordellpascall said:


> I agree with the advilAdvil
> Advil allergy sinus
> Advil childrens allergy sinus
> Advil cold and sinus
> Advil multi-symptom cold and checking antibodies. PainfulPainful menstrual periods thyroiditis is a possibility -- takes 4-6 weeks to resolve. If antibodies positive then painful-variant hashi is possible -- tough to predict the course of this condition. The pain may not be related to the thyroid. In some cases FNA biopsy of the thyroid can be helpful.


You have raised several good points. Now we are cooking! Glad to have some input from someone else. Certainly things to think about and rule in or rule out.

If there is a pattern with menses, that could be it. Antibodies' flare also could cause this and right you are; it may not be the thyroid at all. The human body has a lot of different parts to be sure.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sleepyhead said:


> I've had untreated Hashi's for about 3 years. A doctor recently found 2 nodules. I had a biopsy on one nodule and watched the ultrasound video while the biopsy was performed. Each time the needle touched the nodule, I realized THAT was the exact spot that has been so painful for years. I always thought it was a pinched nerve. And from what I understand, the more blood that flows through the nodule, the more it hurts? So that would explain why it hurts SO bad when I exercise that I have to stop.
> The biopsy was benign. And I think that blood flow through the nodule is a good thing because it means it's less likely to be cancer. But is there anything I can do for the pain? It's so deep that massage can't help and acupuncture has helped once, but that's out of 10 times or so.
> Also, if I get T3/T4 coupound treatment, will that inhibit the growth of the nodules?
> 
> ...


How are you doing? Haven't seen you on the board!


----------

